# removal of Gammarus



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello.

my 33 gallon long has a dense carpet of hairgrass, however i have some Gammarus that have been living inside the grass. Each time i try to catch them, they hide inside the gravel so i cant get to them.

They are eating my grass, and are growing in numbers. Thats why i want to get rid of them.

My tank has cardinal tetras, amano shrimp and cherry shrimps, so i cant throw a cichlid inside to eat the Gammarus.

Does anyone have any ideas how i can get rid of these little guys without having to tear my tank down as i dont want to start over since this tank is looking quite good.

Thanks


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Are they eating older leaves? More likely, they are eating the detritus which ends up filtering down between the leaves of Eleocharis sp. If you give the 'carpet' a good vacuum, you will remove the food source and a few of the amphipods as well.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah starve them :twisted:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

A betta or two might take care of the Gammarus. I got rid of some Gammarus once using a betta. I put in the Gammarus to get rid of hair algae, but the Gammarus didn't stop after the hair algae was gone. I don't know if a betta would go after your shrimp. Cherry shrimp are kind of little, aren't they. That might not be so good. The bettas should not be any threat to the tetras.


----------

